# Paph. Heaven's Knight 'Monster' HCC



## rdlsreno (Mar 23, 2016)

Last February my Paph. Heaven's Knight got an HCC. NS is 10.2

Ramon

Paph. Heaven's Knight 'Monster' HCC


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 24, 2016)

Gorgeous! Congratulations on the award... :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2016)

fantastic, looks good enough to eat! congrats!


----------



## trdyl (Mar 24, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations on the award... :clap::clap::clap:



What he said!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2016)

OMG.... one of the nicest I have seen...


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 24, 2016)

That is a beauty, congrat's.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 24, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## gego (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful Ramon. How are you?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2016)

very nice white complex


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 24, 2016)

gego said:


> Beautiful Ramon. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Thanks. I am doing fine. Very busy though.

Ramon


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 24, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> OMG.... one of the nicest I have seen...



Thanks and it breeds!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2016)

That is one complex I'd be happy to have. Congratulations!


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2016)

I agree with Dot. Generally, I don't care for complex Paphs, but this one is an exception I'd make any time.
The shape is outstanding.


----------



## T.paph (Mar 25, 2016)

WOW :drool:


----------



## orchidmaven (Mar 25, 2016)

Very nice Ramon, cheers!


----------



## fibre (Mar 25, 2016)

rdlsreno said:


> Thanks and it breeds!
> 
> Ramon



What a shape! Congrats!
So what does it breed with?


----------



## gego (Mar 28, 2016)

rdlsreno said:


> Thanks. I am doing fine. Very busy though.
> 
> Ramon



I sent you a PM, did you get it?

Guy


----------



## eaborne (Mar 28, 2016)

So nice!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 29, 2016)

That is impressive.


----------



## blondie (Mar 29, 2016)

Very nice great colour and substance to the flower great shape to


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 29, 2016)

gego said:


> I sent you a PM, did you get it?
> 
> Guy



Just red it. I PM you back.

Ramon


----------



## Markhamite (May 23, 2016)

Why have I never looked at this section before. Just drooling over this one. Congrats!


----------



## Tom-DE (May 23, 2016)

Congrats! I like complex, especially those awardable ones....If I were the judge, I probably would have given it a higher award. How is the substance?


----------



## e-spice (May 23, 2016)

Very pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 1, 2016)

Tom-DE said:


> Congrats! I like complex, especially those awardable ones....If I were the judge, I probably would have given it a higher award. How is the substance?






Heavy

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats, Ramon! What a beautiful flower!


----------



## Wamboozi (Feb 2, 2017)

Amazing!!!


----------

